# ¿My Fursona?



## Tsumaranai (Mar 28, 2016)

So, I finally decided to make a fursona and this is how i turned out!




 
(Disclaimer! I did not DRAW this! I used a lineart! I already gave full credit to them)



Sugar-Rush is a Cat/Fox/Goat! She has the overall body of a cat, very big fox ears, and a goat tail and 'nubs' (horns)! She is pretty energetic and loves many things! Such as bright colors, sweets and candies, and goofing off! 

Sugar-Rush has very unique eyes! She has bright neon blue eyes and bright neon pink pupils. 

Starsign: Taurus  
Favorite food: Anything that is sweet
Personality: Sugar-Rush is a very fun //person?// to be around! She loves having lots of fun! But she knows when she has to be serious. Overall she is a very warm-hearted energetic bundle of fur!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This is a w.i.p, Any suggestions? Thoughts? I don't know if it's very good or not but at least I tried!


----------



## Kahze (Mar 28, 2016)

it makes sense that someone named tsumaranai would draw this kind of image for themselves


----------



## Tsumaranai (Mar 29, 2016)

Kahze said:


> it makes sense that someone named tsumaranai would draw this kind of image for themselves



uwu I want to be like S-R, that's why I made her. I'm not excactly LIKE her...


----------

